# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Cù lao Tân Lộc (Cần Thơ) - cu lao tan loc can tho

## thietht

Cù lao Tân Lộc thuộc huyện Thốt Nốt (TP Cần Thơ), nằm vắt ngang con sông Hậu hiền hòa có tổng chiều dài trên 20km là một điểm du lịch sinh thái hết sức lý tưởng cho du khách gần xa.



Gió từ sông Hậu thổi lên mát rượi
Cù lao Tân Lộc hình thành cách đây khoảng 400 năm, chỉ là một vùng rừng rậm đầy thú dữ. Dần dần, cư dân kéo đến đây khai khẩn  làm cho vùng đất này trù phú như ngày nay.

Từ Thốt Nốt, chỉ cần mất khoảng 10 phút ngồi phà là bạn có thể đến vùng cù lao xanh ấy. Ấn tượng đầu tiên đập vào mắt bạn là một thảm xanh dày đặc bao gồm nhiều chủng loại cây thẳng tắp hai bên đường. Gió từ sông Hậu thổi lên mát rượi. Càng đi sâu, bạn càng cảm thấy thoải mái bởi không khí trong lành, không gian yên tĩnh và những hàng cây dày đặc hai bên đường, rất thích hợp cho việc tổ chức những chuyến nghỉ cuối tuần sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng.

Ấn tượng đầu tiên đập vào mắt bạn là một thảm xanh dày đặc bao gồm nhiều chủng loại cây thẳng tắp hai bên đường. Gió từ sông Hậu thổi lên mát rượi. Càng đi sâu, bạn càng cảm thấy thoải mái bởi không khí trong lành, không gian yên tĩnh và những hàng cây dày đặc hai bên đường, rất thích hợp cho việc tổ chức những chuyến nghỉ cuối tuần sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng.



Những chùm trái cây trĩu cành của vườn du lịch sinh thái Sơn Ca

Nếu đi vào những ngày thường, có hai điểm nên đến tham quan. Đó là vườn du lịch sinh thái Sơn Ca và nhà cổ của ông Trần Bá Thế.

Vườn du lịch sinh thái Sơn Ca là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho du khách vào những dịp cuối tuần. Với tổng diện tích 17ha, bao gồm các hạng mục, các dịch vụ hấp dẫn, khu vườn đủ sức lôi kéo du khách dừng chân.

Tại đây có rất nhiều cây xanh nên rất mát mẻ, du khách có thể tham quan, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi, ăn uống... Vào đêm cuối tuần còn có đờn ca tài tử nên thu hút được nhiều du khách từ các vùng lân cận. Còn đến vào mùa trái cây thì càng tuyệt vời hơn, bởi bạn có thể hái trái cây ăn thoải mái mà không phải trả thêm bất cứ đồng nào.

Đặc biệt, nếu một đoàn khách đông năm, bảy người thì có thể lai rai với một thứ rượu vừa ngon vừa độc đáo là rượu mận Sáu Tia. Đó là loại rượu trái cây do chính ông chủ vườn du lịch này nghĩ ra và chế biến. Loại rượu này rất tốt cho sức khỏe, kích thích tiêu hóa, uống say xong tỉnh dậy không mệt mỏi và nam nữ đều có thể uống được. Được biết ông Sáu Tia đã đăng ký thương hiệu, kiểm tra chất lượng vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm và đã được cơ quan chức năng cấp phép lưu hành. 

Nghỉ ngơi ở vườn du lịch sinh thái Sơn Ca xong, trên đường quay về, bạn đến thăm ngôi nhà cổ trên 100 năm của ông Trần Bá Thế ở ấp Tân An, xã Tân Lộc.  Ngôi nhà là do cụ hội đồng Trần Thiên Toại - xây dựng vào năm 1918. Nhà  được cất theo lối kiến trúc phương Tây, nền bệ cao ốp đá xanh, trên các vòm cửa có phù điêu, hoa văn, họa tiết trang trí. Mái nhà lợp ngói vảy cá, nền lót gạch bông trắng, đen xen kẽ. Trước nhà, ngay cửa chính, có bao lơn án ngữ.


Nhà cổ của ông hiện nay còn giữ nhiều cổ vật

Tường nhà xây bằng gạch thẻ bốn mươi, các cửa sổ hình chữ nhật cao, có chấn song sắt và cửa lá sách thẻ. Trần nhà cao, tấm plafond bằng nẹp dầu mỏng, đóng khít, được đắp vôi trộn với ô dước. Cấu trúc như vậy làm cho ngôi nhà rất mát mẻ. Đặc biệt, nhà ông hiện nay còn giữ được rất nhiều cổ vật, tiêu biểu là chiếc tủ thờ được cẩn xà cừ một bài thơ của Lý Bạch, các bộ trường kỷ, bàn cẩm thạch... đều mang dáng dấp cổ xưa.

Lưng lửng trên trần là những chiếc đèn lồng làm bằng gỗ theo phong cách Trung Hoa vào khoảng gần cuối thế kỷ XIX, cùng với những cây đèn măng-sông thế hệ đầu tiên vào Việt Nam được sản xuất tại Pháp. Đèn măng-sông được thắp sáng bằng dầu lửa trắng bơm từ một bình hơi dẫn truyền đến nhiều ổ đèn. Có cả đèn dầu Hoa Kỳ dùng cho thợ mỏ vào những năm đầu của thế kỷ trước. Hiện trong nhà ông đang lưu giữ một chiếc răng voi trắng ngà, ước chừng nặng khoảng 6kg. Tất cả những kỷ vật ấy tạo cho du khách một cảm giác bồi hồi, lâng lâng khó tả, xen lẫn một tâm trạng thích thú, bồi hồi nhớ về những nét văn hóa xưa của dân tộc để khi rời gót ra đi, lòng ai cũng cảm thấy lưu luyến.

Với tốc độ đô thị hóa một cách chóng mặt như hiện nay, cù lao Tân Lộc là một điểm dừng chân lý tưởng để đưa du khách trở về với cuộc sống thiên nhiên, hít thở không khí trong lành, cảm nhận được những giá trị quý báu do thiên nhiên mang đến cho sức khỏe con người.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

roi kìa  :Wink: )
Roi miền Nam nhìn khác miền Bắc ghê

----------


## thunhunguyet

nhà cổ j mừ mới thía

----------

